# Puppy can't get comfortable..



## NDrugerGSD (Dec 10, 2012)

My puppy can't get comfortable at night to sleep unless he is in his kennel. Is this a good or bad thing? I would like him to be able to sleep in the living room while I watch tv 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

It can be good and bad. Good that your pup likes sleeping in his crate. Bad that you want him to sleep where you are and he's not comfortable there. Its possible your pup will outgrow the need to sleep in his crate and be able to crash wherever. I know Shasta outgrew it. She was almost a year old before that point though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

place the crate in the livingroom. as he gets older he may
use the crate less and less. 



NDrugerGSD said:


> My puppy can't get comfortable at night to sleep unless he is in his kennel. Is this a good or bad thing? I would like him to be able to sleep in the living room while I watch tv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NDrugerGSD (Dec 10, 2012)

The crate is in my room so he does sleep by me just that he gets crabby when he's tired and that's around nine and he won't stop bitting till I put him in his kennel than he is out like 5 mins later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

